# eBay iPhone help buyer complaint



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi people

Sold my vodafone 3GS on eBay and seller signed for parcel last Wednesday. Had a email from buyer today and responded. I have no idea what they've done.


Buyer:

the phone shop found fault on your phone. could n't download the application, only could make phone calls and use wifi. The phone repair shop said they can n't fix it. Could you plz let me know whats wrong .


Me:

The phone was in perfect working order. All that was done was a factory restore in the settings menu that removes my apps and information and restores it back to pre use state. I was using the phone the day before listing. My Vodafone account would confirm this. Have you set up a iTunes account as this will allow you to download apps. 

Kind regards


Buyer: 

I do n't have Vodafone sim, I took the phone to unlock, but phone shop said about that problem. They said you can make a call but cann't download application.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

Likely haven't set up an iTunes account


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Likely he's used some backstreet outfit for a jail break/unlock and they've turned it into a Nokia 3210!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

So the only thing thats wrong is they cant unlock it ?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

cmillsjoe said:


> Likely haven't set up an iTunes account


I asked that but no reply.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Shaun said:


> So the only thing thats wrong is they cant unlock it ?


At a lost as only information I have is what's above.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i would stand your ground mate if you ar certain it was working before you sent it although the seller is likely to raise a dispute.

I'd say first they need to ge a vodafone sim in it and get it set up through itunes and see if they still have any problems


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Exotica said:


> At a lost as only information I have is what's above.


From his message it certainly looks like he's tried to get it unlocked, if he has then its his fault IMO.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i'd agree, he obviously bought it with every intention of getting it unlocked and has done something to it. either that or the shop clearly has no idea of what they are doing in the first place


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> From his message it certainly looks like he's tried to get it unlocked, if he has then its his fault IMO.


It's one thing being his fault, it's another to get Paypal to side with the seller.

I hope he just doesn't know what he is doing rather than damaging the phone.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, will stand my ground as the phone was in order. I've never sold anything with misleading description. I will suggest post 7 as nothing more I can do.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It's one thing being his fault, it's another to get Paypal to side with the seller.
> 
> I hope he just doesn't know what he is doing rather than damaging the phone.


Yeah unfortunately paypal more often than not side with the buyer as you say


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

danwel said:


> Yeah unfortunately paypal more often than not side with the buyer as you say


If that happens do I lose the money?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Exotica said:


> If that happens do I lose the money?


Yes.

If he returns the phone paypal will likely enforce a refund.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Yes.
> 
> If he returns the phone paypal will likely enforce a refund.


Even if the phone has been tampered with? Now the phone has issues and I get penalised. I'm finding that hard to swallow.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Exotica said:


> Even if the phone has been tampered with? Now the phone has issues and I get penalised. I'm finding that hard to swallow.


It purely comes down to his word against yours.

I've seen people getting properly ripped off. The seller claims the phone is faulty and returns it.

The seller gets an empty box back.

However the buyer has proof of postage (which means nothing here) and paypal refund.

Fingers crossed the guy is just useless with phones. Check his buying history to see if he has a history with phones.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

I would be careful as this has all the hallmarks of a classic EBay scam, phone sent, problem created, asks for refund and says phone on way back to you, refund given and phone never seen again. Just tell them to sod off.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

All sales are final!


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I sold my iPhone 4 through eBay a couple of years ago. The item was in flawless condition and absolutely perfect working order. However, the buyer came back to me claiming that the navi key was faulty. There was absolutely no way that this was the case and the item was so securely packaged that it could have been booted off a cliff and have remained undamaged. I asked for him to provide evidence of the claim. He simply told me that a shop had verified it. I asked for him to provide something in writing from them to verify it and with a cost for any repair work. He then threatened to escalate things to a PayPal dispute if I didn't provide a partial reimbursement for the phone. Told him to get stuffed and that I had clearly stated that there were no refunds or returns on the sale and my belief that any damage was incurred by him. He then promptly escalated things to a PayPal dispute and they removed funds from my linked bank account to the amount of the sale. PayPal had no interesting in mediating and, in the end, I had to agree to stump of half the price of the alleged and entirely fanciful repair work in order to have the funds returned to my account. 

Just sold my iPhone 4S a few months back...this time straight back to O2!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I sold a blackberry on ebay taking all of the serial numbers of the phone it sold for a good amount they payed and I sent it off. Then I got the emails it doesnt work, It wont make phone calls, internet wont work, wifi wont work. So I said well it worked before I sent it so they said they want a part refund through bank transfer as there paypal didnt work :wall: So I said no it has to be paypay as the rules state! So she opened a case against me :doublesho Funny thing I kept my bbm number so I added it and they accepted it and asked Who is this??? I said its the person who sold you the phone I see you have it working!!  30 mins later case was closed :devil:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

The buyer knew what they were buying when they bought it. 

They do seem dodgy with the message though. Stand your ground. They need to learn how to spell as well...

It's hard to sell a phone online, so many different possible outcomes.

A popular one is the seller sells the phone. Rings insurance and network, declares the phone stolen. Gets a replacement phone and pockets the money from the poor buyer.

I recently sold my old phone on gumtree, produced original receipts to the buyer, gave a full working demo. He was happy, I was happy and I walked off with the money. Win win!


----------



## HiDefinitionUK (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi yer it sound to me like they tried to get the iPhone unlocked, i know this works on some phones however some older iPhone don't work, ive been a eBay seller for many years and had my fair share of problem customers, 

In few cases you will find that some customers want what they can for free simple as that, luckily the majority of my customers are honest and may occasionally have genuine complaints, however it can be quite frustrating in this situation. 

Things to consider, as long as you have said that the phone was on a network (e.g. vodafone) in your sales description and have proof of delivery and they have acknowledge receiving the phone, i have found that going to paypal first has helped me no end in recent issues, I would argue that when the phone was received it was in perfect working order, and the issue is what they have done to the phone in order for the phone not to work (eg take it to be unlocked at shop) so the fault lies with either the phone shop they took it to or whoever did the unlocking, as for not this the phone would be in a working condition. 

Also send a message to your buyer stating that Apple  will look at all of their products regardless of age and they could go to a local apple store and have the phone checked out if they have concerns of its ability to not be used, as if they have tried to jail break the phone apple will know about it,

Best thing to do is not back down, distance selling rules state that you have to by law offer a 14 day refund/send item back to you etc, which in this case i would argue the case of the phone being in a misused state due to their fault of unlocking a phone and not having it done correctly etc 

Hope this helps and if you get stuck or need any further help and think i may be able to help you please ask im happy to help.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

^ thank you for that advice. I will update if things go further.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

If in doubt surely you can cancel the card registered to your paypal account. Then they can't take any money back!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep the emails or messages he has sent In case he does a paypal dispute, i am not sure it's enough in paypals eyes but they may take into account that he has tried to hack the unit and therefore it's his fault, this is why I don't sell this kind of stuff on ebay (especially with paypal).


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

HiDefinitionUK said:


> Best thing to do is not back down, distance selling rules state that you have to by law offer a 14 day refund/send item back to you etc, which in this case i would argue the case of the phone being in a misused state due to their fault of unlocking a phone and not having it done correctly etc
> 
> Hope this helps and if you get stuck or need any further help and think i may be able to help you please ask im happy to help.


He's a private seller though so DSR's don't count.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Freddie said:


> If in doubt surely you can cancel the card registered to your paypal account. Then they can't take any money back!


they take it back or put you in debt over it

no real help to you..but best not to sell items like over ebay , it attracts all the scum that know paypal take thier side


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Sell things on here instead of ebay if poss.

Much higher class of scum.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

This is the main reason why I would never use ebay for a phone and would use one of the trade in companies. They normally offer virtually the same as ebay (after all fees)

I think your best bet is to get the phone sent back and hope you get it. When you get it video the full unpackaging in case the item is not in the box. If its not then you can still raise a claim against him in the small claims court. With the video you would have good evidence that he never sent it back in the first place.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Too many scammers on eBay nowadays. Better to sell phones to Mazuma (or one of the other similar companies).


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Sell things on here instead of ebay if poss.
> 
> Much higher class of scum.


LOL.

I'm sure you didn't mean how that reads.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Must admit when i sell on ebay i advertise as cash on collection. No dispute then.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Never heard anymore from buyer.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Never heard anymore from buyer.


Fingers crossed that's the end


----------

